# Mk5 GTI rear brake upgrade



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Since I have the 17" european version wheels I can only upgrade the rear brakes to 310mm S3/R32 ( I would need 18"s for the fronts). For the front I was thinking of keeping the stock 312mm size but changing the discs to some slottered/drilled ones and DS2500pads. Would this be a good upgrade ? Would I have a problem during hard braking with the balance of the car, having almost the same disc size on the rear as on the front ?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk5 GTI rear brake upgrade (fuscobal)*

Slotted and/or drilled is rarely a good upgrade. In most cases it is a downgrade. Unless you're on the rally circuit and need to shed lots of mud off the rotors, then slotted is a total waste: higher cost, wears pads faster, and adds noise/vibration. Only benefit is slightly better initial brake "bite" especially when the rotors are wet. You will not notice the difference for 99% of street driving. Drilled is just for looks plain and simple. The holes are NOT designed to help promote cooling or add performance. They are there to reduce weight or in the case of AMG and Porsche cars, to add the fancy-pants show-off looks that certain folks like.
A rear brake upgrade is not the best way to spend your money to improve performance - but if you like the looks, then go for it.
DS2500 is a great pad for high-performance use, but they are dusty as heck, so make sure you wipe off those fancy wheels often.


_Modified by phatvw at 5:15 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

I really feel GTI's brakes are it's weakest point, especially now that my car reached lstage 2 so I'm looking for the best upgrade possible without spending a fortune. What can u please recommend me?Another question would be what would you choose between Ferodo DS2500 and Carbone Lorraine RC6 ?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_I really feel GTI's brakes are it's weakest point, especially now that my car reached lstage 2 so I'm looking for the best upgrade possible without spending a fortune. What can u please recommend me?Another question would be what would you choose between Ferodo DS2500 and Carbone Lorraine RC6 ?



What don't you like about the brakes?
Pedal feel? - need good pad - if that doesn't work for you, then get multi-piston calipers
Stopping distance? - need better tires, not better brakes
Fade? - need better pads, if that doesn't work, then get bigger rotors
Sorry I don't know about Carbone, but I can vouch for Ferodo!


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Sometimes, pedal remains very "hard" and the car doesn't stop. It may also be a problem with my brakes. The tires are GSD-3 235/45/17
There's also fade but theese things seem to happen while braking from high speeds especially (but not always) and they happen under normal driving and not track abuse !


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Sometimes, pedal remains very "hard" and the car doesn't stop. It may also be a problem with my brakes. The tires are GSD-3 235/45/17
There's also fade but theese things seem to happen while braking from high speeds especially (but not always) and they happen under normal driving and not track abuse !

Brake pedal hard but not stopping and no ABS activation/skidding indicates bad pads. It could be that your pads are "glazed" meaning that there is a layer of melted pad on the top which prevents optimal friction.
Try the following:
-take the pads off and file off about 0.5mm of the surface
-rough up both sides of the rotors with sandpaper/garnet-paper
-clean everything thoroughly with soap and water or brake parts cleaner and let dry.
-go through the brake bed-in procedure: http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml
If that doesn't work for you, I recommend upgrading to a more sporty pad like Hawk HPS or the DS2500 like you originally indicated. When you switch to a different pad, its best to use the sandpaper trick at the same time










_Modified by phatvw at 11:28 AM 6-6-2007_


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, I'll order the DS2500's. What about the discs ? Should I remain with the stock ones or change them either ? How can I see if they are worn out too much ?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Ok, I'll order the DS2500's. What about the discs ? Should I remain with the stock ones or change them either ? How can I see if they are worn out too much ?


How many miles on the rotors? If your old pads are not worn through, then the rotors are probably still OK, but best to check the thickness against the OEM spec in your owners manual or the shop manual for the car.


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Car has about 33.000Km (20.000 miles) ! The pads seem to still have some "meat" on them but not much ! Should i go make a braking test ? As I know those test can also tell u the condition of the discs !


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Yesterday I've put some Carbone Lorraine pads (ferodo DS2500 doesn't seem to be made for mk5 GTI). I went out for a ride in town at night and my god those pads were incredible. I made a hard braking from about 100mph and the friends watching from outside told me the discs were incandescent and throwing sparkles. Unfortunately they were also squealing like a train even at high speeds and were clanking while passing on bumps on the streets because they were not tight on the caliper ! I had no choice but to replace them with new stock pads (i've changed all four since the back ones were very used too) !


----------



## H345 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Mk5 GTI rear brake upgrade (fuscobal)*

What is required to change the rear brake rotors to the 312mm front size ? Where is a good place to buy stainless brake hoses ? Thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk5 GTI rear brake upgrade (H345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H345* »_What is required to change the rear brake rotors to the 312mm front size ? Where is a good place to buy stainless brake hoses ? Thanks

Autotech sells a 310mm kit. Full parts list is in the FAQ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2789446
Autotech also sells the stainless-braided-outer/teflon-inner brake hoses.


----------

